# Getting Kayak up on high roof racks.....Need Help



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Seems I need help with a few things at the moment.

Just bought a brand New Hilux and it is a lot higher than my old sedan with racks on it.

I put it on the roof for the first time today and I have a fair bit of trouble, not to mention getting it back off! 

Does anybody have any secrets to share?

Also, are the V-Shaped rack mounted Kayak racks worth getting? I am wondering if there is much difference between rack mounting the Yak or just strapping it down to the roof racks. (more for transportation that anything , however it may also help getting the Yak on the Rack.......would it!?)

I vaguely remember talk about using a carpet method for getting the Yak on and off but I don't know what that method is all about.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, I like all those ideas but I have a different type of roof rack so I can't do the extension idea.

The carpet method look OK also. I have a roller on the back so no need for the carpet as it would pretty much do the same thing I guess.

One question though, in the photos using the carpet method it doesn't show any photo between the Kayak being on the ground and the nose of the Kayak sitting on the back rack with the stern sitting on the concrete driveway. I should imagine that the bottom end of the Kayak would scrape on the concrete or road when you lift the front up and have to pull it forward a bit to sit it on the back rack. I hope you understand what I am on about. It has happened to me with the old car. Eventually you would wear too much of that Kayak away on the road and end up with a hole.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Check out the Thule Slip Stream

I've got small girls using these on their own with Outfitters. It works and everything you need like kayak holders and tie downs come in the pack.






Cheers

Scott


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Some people use a rubber matt, doormatt or bit of old carpet. I use this carpet doormat and strap it onto the kayak, it stays on when traveling no problem at all. It just saves me finding the right spot to put it on the ground, takes 10secs to put on and 2secs to take off so not much hassle.[Just 2 occy straps]

This old pic was the best one I had...










cheers
Baldy


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Some people use a rubber matt, doormatt or bit of old carpet. I use this carpet doormat and strap it onto the kayak, it stays on when traveling no problem at all. It just saves me finding the right spot to put it on the ground, takes 10secs to put on and 2secs to take off so not much hassle.[Just 2 occy straps]
> 
> This old pic was the best one I had...
> 
> ...


Aha! Right on! I tried to use my milk crate to place it on the ground but that didn't work. You have solved my problem.....well, one of them anyway.
I'll do that.

Thanks

That Thule Slipstream look good, for those type of racks.

I probably need proper Kayak brackets otherwise it may damage the hull if I just strap it down to the racks. Before I used to flip the Kayak upside down but those days are gone now that I have the new truck as that is just way too difficult to do now.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.atlantickayaktours.com/pages ... iers.shtml

check out these, some great ideas there, the roller coaster should work for you


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have a Prado with Rhino rack basket and a hobie sport. So the car is a similar height to the hilux. I stand the Sport on its nose at the side of the car and lean its stern against the side of the rack basket, the inside of the yak facing the car. Its stable in this position, leaning against the side of the car. I then lift the nose of the yak up off the ground up to roof rack height so that the end of the Yak leaning against the side of the roof rack basket acts as a fulcrum point until the yak is horizontal at car height. So its now upside down and horizontal with one end on top of the edge of the roof rack basket. I then sldie it onto the roof rack basket so it is resting upside down on the roof basket across the car. I then slide it around as it lies on top of the basket, so that it lies in the correct position, with bow at the front of the car and stern at the rear. Then just tie down.

This is an easy one person lift method as you only lift one half the weight of the yak. The trickiest bit (which is easy with the Sport as its quite short) is getting it standing on its nose and leaning against the car.

If you have ordinary roof racks you just need to have a piece of pvc down pipe strapped on the underside of the racks, from one rack to the other, along one edge of the car (the edge from which you want to lift the yak). You lean the yak against the poly pipe befoe lifting up to the horizontal position.

Hope this makes sense without pictures.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

solatree said:


> I have a Prado with Rhino rack basket and a hobie sport. So the car is a similar height to the hilux. I stand the Sport on its nose at the side of the car and lean its stern against the side of the rack basket, the inside of the yak facing the car. Its stable in this position, leaning against the side of the car. I then lift the nose of the yak up off the ground up to roof rack height so that the end of the Yak leaning against the side of the roof rack basket acts as a fulcrum point until the yak is horizontal at car height. So its now upside down and horizontal with one end on top of the edge of the roof rack basket. I then sldie it onto the roof rack basket so it is resting upside down on the roof basket across the car. I then slide it around as it lies on top of the basket, so that it lies in the correct position, with bow at the front of the car and stern at the rear. Then just tie down.
> 
> This is an easy one person lift method as you only lift one half the weight of the yak. The trickiest bit (which is easy with the Sport as its quite short) is getting it standing on its nose and leaning against the car.
> 
> ...


Pictures would have been good.  What about getting it down? You didn't mention that. Or is that a moot point?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

30HA said:


> What about getting it down? You didn't mention that


Just the reverse operation. ie slide the kayak around as its lying on top of roof basket so its lying balanced across the car. From the side of the car, grab the nose of the yak and pull it off towards you horizonally until its stern nose is balanced on the edge of the roof basket. Then lower the nose (bow) to the ground (the yak pivots on the edge of the roof basket) until the yak nose is on the ground, the stern is in the air and the yak is leaning against the side of the car. The sport has a mid length grab handle which I use to hold the yak and lower it down.

Sorry about the lack of pics


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I find the Thule Slip Stream (see Scott's posting and YouTube link above) an easy and fail-safe way to get my Hobie Revolution (about 25kg) up and down (on my Subaru Outback) no matter what surface I'm parked on. I installed the Thule Slip Stream on non-Thule roof racks (the clamp attachments can accommodate different roof rack styles).
I use a rubber mat to put on rough surface so that the rear of the kayak doesn't get scratched as I load the front of the kayak up onto the roller of the slip stream system.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, was going to ask if you drove an *Outback Revo...

Was about 4 cars behind you last saturday coming into Braidwood, Squidder and myself stopped for a ciggie opposite the Bakery and observed car parked. I would of parked next to you and initiated conversation, but Squidder is / was quite shy and I just followed the leader. The Yak, although sitting high, seemed to ride well from a distance ( Subaru's happy? ).

WHile not using any of the above systems I have found the easiest way to get my yak on and off my car is to use a system called the Thule Hull-O-Port. I am quite tall and although I am sure the Hilux is taller than the Forester I am suprised more members dont use one, It was originaly purchased for transporting 2 yaks on my car roof ( I can install it in 2 minutes and put it closer to the edge ). The clearance between car roof and roof racks is very small, so I avoid the dreaded car scrape... Mind you, if I purchased a longer or heavier kayak I would probably invest in Revo's system.










*Outback Revo, now I am confused.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Revo said:


> I find the Thule Slip Stream (see Scott's posting and YouTube link above) an easy and fail-safe way to get my Hobie Revolution (about 25kg) up and down (on my Subaru Outback) no matter what surface I'm parked on. I installed the Thule Slip Stream on non-Thule roof racks (the clamp attachments can accommodate different roof rack styles).
> I use a rubber mat to put on rough surface so that the rear of the kayak doesn't get scratched as I load the front of the kayak up onto the roller of the slip stream system.


Do you have to have Thule Roof racks to use the Thule Slipstream?


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

> Do you have to have Thule Roof racks to use the Thule Slipstream?


30HA - The Slipstream fitted easily onto my Rola roof bars - the attaching system seems as if it would tolerate different types of bars.



> Was about 4 cars behind you last saturday coming into Braidwood, Squidder and myself stopped for a ciggie opposite the Bakery and observed car parked. I would of parked next to you and initiated conversation, but Squidder is / was quite shy and I just followed the leader. The Yak, although sitting high, seemed to ride well from a distance ( Subaru's happy? ).


Paffoh - Next time, I look forward to meeting you - I needed a coffee at Braidwood to stay alert on the drive home. Yeah, the revo sits high on the subaru but does ride well even in strong cross winds. I read your post about your experience in the Quest when the wind hit that afternoon - glad you made it back OK. I was on the other side of the bay when the wind hit and sheltered in Smugglers Cove near Lili Pili (but not much action in terms of the fish).


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully this might help 
 viewtopic.php?p=172485#p172485


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd love to help except I am in Bundaberg and you are in Springwood. The way fuel is I can't afford to drive down there to help ya!
i am sure if you wait long enough someone will come along to help you :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

